# Is Household Benefits Package on Retirement only for over 70's.



## IsleOfMan (12 Oct 2017)

I turn 66 next year and I will qualify for a contributory state pension. I am in the process of completing an application form for this.

I notice that there is a section that deals with the Household Benefits Package. I have a few questions that someone who has been through this process before may be able to help me with.

Is the Electricity or Gas Allowance and Free Television Licence an automatic allowance or is it means tested? There seems to be a statement that this is for those aged 70 and over only?

Thanks


----------



## dereko1969 (12 Oct 2017)

*Household Benefits Package*
The Household Benefits Package includes the Electricity or Natural Gas Allowance and a Free TV Licence (the Telephone Allowance was discontinued in 2014). If you are aged 70 or over, you qualify regardless of your income or who lives with you. The scheme may also be available to people aged 66 and over who get certain social welfare payments or whose income is below certain limits. Apply to the Department of Social Protection.

From here http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e..._people/income_supports_for_older_people.html


----------



## Laramie (12 Oct 2017)

dereko1969 said:


> The scheme may also be available to people aged 66 and over who get certain social welfare payments


Is there a definitive list of people who can claim?


----------



## pudds (12 Oct 2017)

Laramie said:


> Is there a definitive list of people who can claim?




Schroll down to Rules and you'll see who maybe eligible.

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...fare_benefits/household_benefits_package.html


----------



## IsleOfMan (13 Oct 2017)

Thanks pudds and dereko1969. 
I initially thought that it was only applicable to over 70's only. Now I realise that if you are in receipt of a Contributory State Pension (my situation) then I will qualify for a Gas allowance (most beneficial to me) and free TV licence and that these are not means tested.

Again I mistakenly thought that these were means tested if aged between 66 & 70.


----------



## noproblem (13 Oct 2017)

IsleOfMan said:


> Thanks pudds and dereko1969.
> I initially thought that it was only applicable to over 70's only. Now I realise that if you are in receipt of a Contributory State Pension (my situation) then I will qualify for a Gas allowance (most beneficial to me) and free TV licence and that these are not means tested.
> 
> Again I mistakenly thought that these were means tested if aged between 66 & 70.



"Available to people under age 70 in certain circumstances".


----------



## Black Sheep (13 Oct 2017)

If you are a single person you will qualify.
If you are married and your wife is a dependent (is a dependent on your pension) you will qualify.
If you are married and your wife has income of over €310.00 p/w you will *not* qualify until you are age 70


----------



## Rumpelstilz (16 Oct 2017)

If you have a dependent child (student) aged 22 or older living with you, you don't qualify. Why?


----------



## Trainspotter (17 Oct 2017)

So, this Interests me I am under 70 & over 66, *SINGLE*, and in receipt of the House Hold Benefit package, along with the State Contributory Pension Payment. Since I live alone, I also get the Living alone PAYMENT. To obtain the H.H.B.the ESB/Airtricity/Bord Gais Utility Issuers of these bills MUST BE IN YOUR NAME.This will also include your Television Licence details etc. If The State pension is your only source of income, then it would be worth applying for the Winter Fuel allowance. This is Means Tested by the DSP, but worth checking out. There are of course other state incomes which entitle the payment of the H.H.B. Check out Citizens Information or Welfare.ie.

The following should be noted: You will receive a notification from DSP stating you entitlement for having a T.V. Licence in your Possession, if your application is successful.
The H.H.B. Can be Collected from your Local An Post post office on the 1st Tuesday of Each Month, Or Transferred to your Bank/Current or Savings/Deposit Account. These Benefits *are not subject or liable to Tax. *The State Pension is Liable to Tax along with the Living alone PAYMENT. If this is your only source of Income it will be under the Threshold for Tax, as currently set out on the Revenue Website.

One Last Point, if you Qualify for the H.H.B. You must also reside at the Address you have set out in your application. Of course short term absence,e.g.Holidays, Hospital etc. will not disqualify you from receiving the H.H.B. If you move into a Retirement Facility on a Permanent basis,you will not be entitled to receive the H.H.B. any more, Regardless of your age.

Hope This Helps.


----------



## Laramie (17 Oct 2017)

If I am married, aged 66 and in receipt of a Contributory Pension do I qualify?


----------



## noproblem (17 Oct 2017)

Trainspotter said:


> So, this Interests me I am under 70 & over 66, *SINGLE*, and in receipt of the House Hold Benefit package, along with the State Contributory Pension Payment. Since I live alone, I also get the Living alone PAYMENT. To obtain the H.H.B.the ESB/Airtricity/Bord Gais Utility Issuers of these bills MUST BE IN YOUR NAME.This will also include your Television Licence details etc. If The State pension is your only source of income, then it would be worth applying for the Winter Fuel allowance. This is Means Tested by the DSP, but worth checking out. There are of course other state incomes which entitle the payment of the H.H.B. Check out Citizens Information or Welfare.ie.
> 
> The following should be noted: You will receive a notification from DSP stating you entitlement for having a T.V. Licence in your Possession, if your application is successful.
> The H.H.B. Can be Collected from your Local An Post post office on the 1st Tuesday of Each Month, Or Transferred to your Bank/Current or Savings/Deposit Account. These Benefits *are not subject or liable to Tax. *The State Pension is Liable to Tax along with the Living alone PAYMENT. If this is your only source of Income it will be under the Threshold for Tax, as currently set out on the Revenue Website.
> ...




Great Post Trainspotter and i'm sure many will be helped by it.


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Oct 2017)

Laramie
See my post above


----------



## Laramie (30 Oct 2017)

Black Sheep said:


> If you are married and your wife has income of over €310.00 p/w you will *not* qualify until you are age 70



I assume income means deposit interest? Does it include An Post Saving Cert/Bonds interest?


----------



## Odea (17 Jan 2018)

Is the Household Benefits package allowance added to your weekly state pension or paid to the Utility Company?


----------



## Thirsty (17 Jan 2018)

> If you are married and your wife is a dependent (is a dependent on your pension) you will qualify.
> If you are married and your wife has income of over €310.00 p/w you will *not* qualify until you are age 70



Just curious to know if the below is also true?

a. If you are married and your husband is a dependent (is a dependent on your pension) you will qualify.
b. If you are married and your husband has income of over €310.00 p/w you will *not* qualify until you are age 70


----------



## delfio (17 Jan 2018)

So anyone over 70 qualifies regardless of whatever private pensions, properties, savings etc they have?  How long will the country be able to afford this especially as so much talk about aging population.


----------



## jpd (17 Jan 2018)

As long as young people don't vote ;-)


----------



## delfio (17 Jan 2018)

jpd said:


> As long as young people don't vote ;-)


 
It's crazy especially when so many working families are  strugging to make ends meet


----------



## Protocol (17 Jan 2018)

delfio said:


> So anyone over 70 qualifies regardless of whatever private pensions, properties, savings etc they have?  How long will the country be able to afford this especially as so much talk about aging population.



Yes.

My parents pay less than 10% direct tax on 49k income, and get:

two med cards
two travel passes
free TV licence
35pm off their elec bill

We live in a very generous country.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (17 Jan 2018)

Protocol said:


> Yes.
> 
> My parents pay less than 10% direct tax on 49k income, and get:
> 
> ...


I think you will find out they were paying away more tax when they were your age.

In other words they paid more when they were your age,
That is why we have a great Country now,


----------



## delfio (17 Jan 2018)

RETIRED2017 said:


> I think you will find out they were payed away more tax when they were your age,



That does not justify these insane perks, the rich are now receiving. 

These benefit packages should be means tested and def not be universal.


----------



## gipimann (17 Jan 2018)

Odea said:


> Is the Household Benefits package allowance added to your weekly state pension or paid to the Utility Company?


If you are a customer of Electric Ireland (electricity) or Bord Gais (gas), the payment is made directly to the utility.

If you are with other providers, it is paid to the applicant. Payment is made once per calender month.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (17 Jan 2018)

delfio said:


> That does not justify these insane perks, the rich are now receiving.
> 
> These benefit packages should be means tested and def not be universal.


I think free GP care for all over 70  only came into force in the last few years don't remember any outcry do you,


----------



## delfio (17 Jan 2018)

RETIRED2017 said:


> I think free GP care for all over 70  only came into force in the last few years don't remember any outcry do you,




No I wasn't here.  Realistically speaking the current rate of state pensions and associated perks will not be sustainable as the population ages, I am sure there are several threads already on the subject so I don't want to derail.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (17 Jan 2018)

delfio said:


> No I wasn't here.  Realistically speaking the current rate of state pensions and associated perks will not be sustainable as the population ages, I am sure there are several threads already on the subject so I don't want to derail.


I agree present Government need to put a plan in place the problem is vested interest both working and retired  will have to lose some of there perks for it to work are holding it up ,

You can take it the longer it takes to sort out the future funding of state pensions the more it is going to cost to sort out in the long run people in all the key departments are all young enough Ministers so there is no point in pointing the finger any place else,


----------



## Black Sheep (17 Jan 2018)

A couple with income of €49K (as stated above) is over the threshold/cut off point for Medical Card.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (17 Jan 2018)

Black Sheep said:


> A couple with income of €49K (as stated above) is over the threshold/cut off point for Medical Card.


GP Card


----------



## noproblem (17 Jan 2018)

The older generation deserve every penny they're getting. For long enough they gave the younger people of today the platform to be educated and earn the good money they're being paid today.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (17 Jan 2018)

noproblem said:


> The older generation deserve every penny they're getting. For long enough they gave the younger people of today the platform to be educated and earn the good money they're being paid today.


Very well said  noproblem ,

working people now retired seen very high Payroll prsi up until 2012   19.1% in 1982 after the tax marches it came down to around 14.5% at present this is around the same as in Germany

when you get a chance see what the same level would have given you if you were out of work in Germany or retired,


Instead  of whinging about people who are retired see what you would be getting if you were paying the same amount of PRSI in Germany and do something about it,
The people now retiring went out in 1982 and did something about it and the Government have not forget ,


----------



## Protocol (17 Jan 2018)

Black Sheep said:


> A couple with income of €49K (as stated above) is over the threshold/cut off point for Medical Card.



Yes, and I was surprised that they got it.

There may be some deductions allowed from the gross.


----------



## Protocol (17 Jan 2018)

RETIRED2017 said:


> GP Card



No, full med card on approx 49k income.

Limit is 900 pw / 46,800.

Maybe their income was 47k that year, so maybe I'm a bit out, but I recall being surprised that they got it, as they were close to, or over, the limit.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (17 Jan 2018)

Protocol said:


> Yes, and I was surprised that they got it.
> 
> I am not,


----------



## Odea (18 Jan 2018)

gipimann said:


> If you are a customer of Electric Ireland (electricity) or Bord Gais (gas), the payment is made directly to the utility.
> 
> If you are with other providers, it is paid to the applicant. Payment is made once per calender month.



Thanks gipimann. Reliable as always.   I have recently sent in the form to claim the Household benefits package. On it I stated that I was a customer of Bord Gais. I have now discovered that I have been paying way over the odds for my gas from Bord Gais and I am considering changing suppliers. The advice is to change suppliers every year when the contract comes up for renewal. How do the department of Social Welfare deal with people who keep changing suppliers?

Incidentally is it a fixed sum of money paid monthly? Even during the summer months when consumption may be lower?


----------



## gipimann (18 Jan 2018)

Odea said:


> Thanks gipimann. Reliable as always.   I have recently sent in the form to claim the Household benefits package. On it I stated that I was a customer of Bord Gais. I have now discovered that I have been paying way over the odds for my gas from Bord Gais and I am considering changing suppliers. The advice is to change suppliers every year when the contract comes up for renewal. How do the department of Social Welfare deal with people who keep changing suppliers?
> 
> Incidentally is it a fixed sum of money paid monthly? Even during the summer months when consumption may be lower?



As far as I can recall, it's paid at the same amount each month.

The customer just has to notify the Department of a change of supplier. I haven't heard of any issues arising re same.


----------

